# Albino Burm



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

here she is. o ya and my girlfriend


----------



## stary boy (Apr 26, 2007)

I want it... and the snakes nice too


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 26, 2007)

Lovely snake, thanks for sharing!

You using her to breed

Kane


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

WHICH ONE?!?!?!?! yes to both lol


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 26, 2007)

what a beautiful snake


----------



## nickamon (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 26, 2007)

Gorgeous snake


----------



## hornet (Apr 26, 2007)

wow...I WANT!!....both


----------



## cmclean (Apr 26, 2007)

She is gorgeous,, the retic that is Shane haha!!! Your girlfriend looks like she gets into the too.. Excellent..


----------



## finny (Apr 26, 2007)

nice snake


----------



## liasis (Apr 26, 2007)

beutiful snake is that another albino in the background


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 26, 2007)

stary boy said:


> I want it... and the snakes nice too


 
HAHAHHAHA clown


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

yup that a lavander albino


----------



## stary boy (Apr 26, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> HAHAHHAHA clown


 
you know you were thinking it trousa ! lol


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

nauty nauty


----------



## stary boy (Apr 27, 2007)

me...naughty?....NEVER!!


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 27, 2007)

man they are both HOT


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

yes sir


----------

